# CUPS-Netzwerkdrucker rührt sich nicht

## reMod

Hallo Gentoo-Fans,

ich habe gerade CUPS 1.4.6 compiliert und installiert, weil ich meinen Brother MFC-215C zum Latschen bringen will. Unter Ubuntu auf dem Netbook funktioniert er auch einwandfrei mit den Treibern vom MFC-210C und CUPS 1.4.4.

Der Drucker steckt per USB-Kabel an der Fritz!Box, diese macht einen Netzwerkdrucker daraus - zu erreichen über socket://<IP der Fritz!Box>:9100. So weit so gut.

Ubuntu kann auch einwandfrei Drucken, es gibt wirklich keinerlei Probleme. Nur Gentoo zickt da ein Bisschen.

Weil der Drucker nicht gerade das neueste Modell ist, musste ich mehrere Dateien aus verschiedenen HowTo's zusammenkopieren, unter anderem Dateien von Brother selbst und Dateien aus dem Debian Package von Ubuntu. Mittlerweile funktioniert das auch laut den Debug-Logs sehr gut, die Ausgaben sind identisch mit denen von der Ubuntu-Installation und alles sieht gut aus. Auch der Drucker wird als Bereit angezeigt, nimmt Aufträge entgegen und meldet nach 2-3 Sekunden auch, dass der Auftrag erfolgreich abgeschlossen wurde. Das Problem: Das Gerät selbst rührt sich einfach nicht!

Bei Ubuntu fängt der sofort an zu arbeiten, bei Gentoo macht der rein gar nichts. Null. Aber CUPS zeigt an, dass alles perfekt gelaufen ist... Sehr komisch.

Ich dachte daran, dass es vielleicht an ipTables liegen könnte, weil das bei mir sehr restriktiv konfiguriert ist und wirklich nur das allernötigste Zeug durchlässt. Aber dessen Konfiguration ist auch in meinem Fall identisch mit dem von Ubuntu und sollte CUPS auch nicht weiter blockieren...

Bitte helft mir, damit ich das endlich unter Gentoo zum Latschen bekomme.

Vielen Dank

----------

## ChrisJumper

1. Baue dir einen Kernel ohne USB - Printer Support

```
CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set
```

Dann funktioniert es auch mit dem Drucken. Aktuell kannst du sofort drucken ohne den Kernel neu zu bauen, vorausgesetzt in deinem aktuellen Kernel wurde der  USB-Printer als Modul integriert.. ist mit:

```
# modprobe -r lpusb
```

----------

## reMod

Update:

Habe fast den ganzen Tag mit dem Problem rum gespielt (aber den Kernel noch nicht angerührt). Jetzt kann ich aus irgendeinem Grund wenigstens eine Testseite drucken. Wenn ich aber auf einem Client CUPS so konfiguriere, dass er die Einstellungen vom CUPS-Server übernimmt, geht es wiederum nicht - Problem wie oben. Aber was lustig ist: Testseiten vom Client aus gehen dafür schon  :Confused: 

Also die ganze Sache mit CUPS ist schon sehr konfus...

Viele Grüße

Edit, zu Deinem Vorschlag mit dem Entfernen des USB-Druckertreibers im Kernel: Da es sich beim Druckerserver um eine Xen-DomU handelt, besitzt der sowieso keinerlei kernelseitigen USB-Support.

----------

